# I don't get it!



## lovehurts (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all. I am new to these boards. Have been reading many of the posts and now feel as though I can share my story and get some good advice.

Currently engaged to the man I love so so much. We have been dating since 2003 and we have a 2 year old. Lately, we have been fighting so much and this past weekend it led me to taking our child and moving back in with my parents. We are still trying to work it out and although we have previously discussed couple's counseling, this time I actually followed thru with it and made the call and setup and appointment for us. I'm very excited and hope that it saves what I know deep down is right.

Since I moved out, we have talked and met up one time for dinner. It almost seems like we are starting the dating thing over again. However, I feel like I keep texting him, I keep calling him, I am putting forth the effort to try and meet up with him to see him and yeah, he comes along, but I don't feel like he really cares that I'm not there phsycially and if it weren't for me calling him, he wouldn't pick up the phone.
I told him I want things to feel like they did when we first were together. I know time changes relationships and all, but I honestly feel so disconnected from him which is why we kept fighting in the first place, because I kept bringing it up.
He SWEARS he is not cheating, nor has he ever. I do have trust issues, and that makes him irritated when I question his faithfulness.

He is using my words now to also bite me in the butt so to say. I told him that I thought being apart would make us appreciate one another again and with counseling things should start to turn around if that's what we really wanted. However, I know that we do need to be under different roofs because things were getting pretty ugly, I never expected him to actually agree with me and now it's killing me.

I don't really know what I'm asking right now, I guess I just need something........thanks for listening and any advice or if you've been here/done that, I'd like to know how you have coped.

Thanks!!


----------



## bravo99 (Mar 2, 2010)

It's hard to focus when your hurt. The counselor is good. Maybe step back and let him make a move? Maybe by agreeing with you about being apart is defiance. Good luck


----------

